# Outdoor Fashion Shoot



## SnappyJohn (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, I have the Nikon D3100 with the 18 to 55mm lens. I've been asked to assist on a fashion shoot next weekend. I took my camera outside and tried to see how the pictures would turn out with the lighting and didn't like the photos.

I didn't like the lens I was using. So I am unsure what lens to use for outdoors or outdoor fashion photography. I would be looking to throw the background out of focus to draw attention to the model you are shooting, for that you need to use a large aperture to get a soft out of focus background. 

And another question I had was, am I using the right camera for that kind of photography?


----------



## CowGummy (Feb 24, 2012)

are you sure you posted this to the right forum? 8)
Brave you are for sure - personally I'm not too familiar with Nikon lenses - anyone else feel like helping out here?


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 24, 2012)

Get the Nikon 50 1.8. I take it based on the kit, you are probably newer to photography. With the 50 1.8 you will be able to throw backgrounds rather out of focus. This is likely the cheapest way for you to get the backgrounds out of focus for many pictures. If you want a longer lens, the Nikon 70-200 VR will do you well (and eat your bank for about 2000, I think).

There is much more you will need to know' are y'all using ambient lighting, reflectors, strobes? 

What do they expect of you is probably the most important question.


----------



## Radeusz (Feb 24, 2012)

if you could post these images it would be easier to help you evaluate what you could improve.


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 24, 2012)

In regard to that last question, and the fact that you posted here, you might want to pick up a Canon EOS 60D while the sale is going on. There's a double savings lens rebate going on for the next week when you purchase the 60D (or one of 2 other bodies). This is a great way to find out what Canon has going on! $1938 will get you an incredible EF 135mm f/2 lens with that 60D and you'd have the capability of getting some AWESOME portraits! Or the 60D with 17-55 f/2.8 IS for better all around use for just over $1800. Only for another week though, here's a screenshot from B&H.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2012)

get yourself a Nikkor 50mm f1.4G lens for that camera it will blow you mind how good it is
Build is rock solid and its very snappy on the AF. Awesome value for money lens

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Nikon-Nikkor-AF-S-50mm-50-f-1-4-F1-4-G-f-1-4G-UV-5Y8D-/390229193025?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item5adb78f141

on the nikon crop its 75mm equivalent and makes for a stunning portrait lens indor or outdoor

now if only canon would give it some competition


----------



## vuilang (Feb 26, 2012)

if you're assisting other photogs for the shoot. It's best just to stick with them after the shoot and seeking for advices and gears wise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2012)

Lighting is going to be the biggest issue. Unless there is good lighting, or you can use supplemental lighting and multiple flashes, shadors and unlit eyes will make for a disappointment. To a person, everything can look well lit and fine, but a camera has much less DR than your eyes, and it will show.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 3, 2012)

The D3100 is Nikon's entry level camera - it's probably equivalent to the 1100D on Canon's side; and since you're using the kit lens 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 VR, you have a disadvantage in terms of lighting compared to those using brighter lenses (my guess is that ur probably shooting at the 55mm end, which restricts light even further).

If you want sharper pictures or to achieve the bokeh (blurring out everything except the main subject), you'd need better lenses. Like what other suggests, 50 f/1.8 or 1.4 is always a good place to start given the cost-performance - though it's going to be less convenient than zooms. Of course, if you got cash to spend, you can go all the way to the 70-200 f/2.8 VRII or other recommended portrait primes. 

As for the question of whether it's the right camera... well, the D3100 can do the job, but if you have the cash, you can always find better options. 

If you really want to find gears to add w/o spending too much, go with the 50 f/1.8 and a powerful flash like a used-SB900 (if you have more cash, feel free to go for better gears).


----------

